# Free Sketch of your horse or pony!



## ShutUpJoe

How about a skipping one? or a front jump. BTW I love your work. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

ShutUpJoe said:


> How about a skipping one? or a front jump. BTW I love your work. Absolutely lovely.


 
Aw, thank you so much! I actually love the picture you have of Piper in your "barn" Do you mind if I draw that one?


----------



## LoveStory10

Could you please do Arrow Star? My silly horse lol.









Btw, you are VERY good!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I don't have many action shots, but I have a lot of stand-still shots, if you're interested in drawing any of those. =)
Molly- 32 year old paint mare. I would love it if you drew her, as her years are limited. 









Gracie- Dutch Warmblood/Oldenburg cross 2007 filly.









Oldenburg mare(filly's mom)









9 year old Palomino gelding.


----------



## jadeewood

i have loads. you can visit my barn or go on these links where you can choose from any.

would love this one done as its my horse that died.



















and then you could choose from these links.

Pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket
lilly pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket
htp://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/my%20project%20horses/


----------



## speedy da fish

I would love it if you could draw a picture of Will







thankyou x


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I don't have many action shots, but I have a lot of stand-still shots, if you're interested in drawing any of those. =)


Awesome! Thanks! Do you happen to have any larger ones of the Palomino? Preferably without a fence. :lol:


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

speedy da fish said:


> I would love it if you could draw a picture of Will
> View attachment 21136
> 
> thankyou x


 
He's adorable! Thanks!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

LoveStory10 said:


> Could you please do Arrow Star? My silly horse lol.
> 
> View attachment 21133
> 
> 
> Btw, you are VERY good!!!


 
What a cutie! Thanks!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

jadeewood said:


> i have loads. you can visit my barn or go on these links where you can choose from any.
> 
> would love this one done as its my horse that died.


 
I'm so sorry to hear about your horse that died. That's so sad. :-(

I found one particular picture of Apache that I'd love to draw as well!


----------



## paintluver

Could you do a sketch of my horse(s) please! You are very very good!
I have lots of pics to choose from!
haha
This is my QH Romeo








































































Sorry there are so many!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

If you are still taking requests... Dozer is a draft and I think he is pretty cute... If you want to draw him you can draw any picture from my barn or pm me if you want a different one. I have LOADS! Thank you!


----------



## Domino13011

Only if you still have time

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3130

feel free to pick anyone you like

THANKS!


----------



## Domino13011

Woops I had already posted in your other thread in the beggining


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

Icrazyaboutu said:


> If you are still taking requests... Dozer is a draft and I think he is pretty cute... If you want to draw him you can draw any picture from my barn or pm me if you want a different one. I have LOADS! Thank you!


 
I'd love to see more of Dozer! He's awesome.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

Domino13011 said:


> Only if you still have time
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3130
> 
> feel free to pick anyone you like
> 
> THANKS!


 I just finished your sketch. I have to try and find a scanner though.


----------



## Domino13011

Thank you!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Awesome! Thanks! Do you happen to have any larger ones of the Palomino? Preferably without a fence. :lol:


Nope, I don't have any of Sunny not in his pen...besides the two attached, with me on him. But!!!! I can see if I can edit out the bars if it's not too difficult, and then I can get you the pic? =) I also have a larger image that is a head shot?


----------



## Bubbles101

maybe you could use a pic of my hoss? kinda blurry though...


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Nope, I don't have any of Sunny not in his pen...besides the two attached, with me on him. But!!!! I can see if I can edit out the bars if it's not too difficult, and then I can get you the pic? =) I also have a larger image that is a head shot?


 
I love the middle picture.  I'll make it into a headshot drawing.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

Domino13011 said:


> Only if you still have time
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3130
> 
> feel free to pick anyone you like
> 
> THANKS!


 
Here you go. My scanner isn't being very nice and it cropped off the ears. Oh well. haha!


----------



## HollyBubbles

wow your drawings are amazing :O
I have a few pictures, maybe you'd like to draw one of them?

I have a few of my miniature??


















or i have bubbles


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

They are kinda blurry. Do you have any more? You've got a gorgeous horse!


----------



## pony hunter rydr

I would LOVE for you to do Elmo! Byt eh way, you are an amazing artist!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> I love the middle picture.  I'll make it into a headshot drawing.


Aww thanks.  Ok. =)


----------



## pony hunter rydr

pony hunter rydr said:


> I would LOVE for you to do Elmo! Byt eh way, you are an amazing artist!!


Sorry for the little misspelling up there... 'By the way'
Also, if you need another picture, I have more!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Sure anyone you want : )


----------



## Domino13011

Thank you so much!


----------



## danastark

Here are some of my draft cross, Cody.

This one's a little different but cute. You can edit out the mud!









Action shot, pretending he's a dressage horse!



























Thanks for anything you might do!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

amazing amazing work....I love your arabian drawing.....


----------



## OdinsOwn

Oooh Odin would love a fancy drawing of himself!

















Your drawings are fantastic! If you want to check out any pictures for inspiration my photobucket page has numerous different horses in random pictures (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> I'd love to see more of Dozer! He's awesome.


Well here are some pictures. You can draw whichever you like best!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

pony hunter rydr said:


> I would LOVE for you to do Elmo! Byt eh way, you are an amazing artist!!


 
He's so adorable!!!  Thanks for letting me draw him!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

They're so cute!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

danastark said:


> Here are some of my draft cross, Cody.
> 
> This one's a little different but cute. You can edit out the mud!
> 
> Action shot, pretending he's a dressage horse!
> 
> Thanks for anything you might do!


He's amazing! I'm so jealous.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

OdinsOwn said:


> Oooh Odin would love a fancy drawing of himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Your drawings are fantastic! If you want to check out any pictures for inspiration my photobucket page has numerous different horses in random pictures (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket)


 
Thank you! He's so breathtaking, I'd be honored to draw him!


----------



## paintluver

Wow! You are amazing! I can't wait to see what you do with Romeo. (If you choose to do him!) Domino's is so pretty!


----------



## HollyLolly

Hi, I understand if you're really busy drawing these horses (which are all gorgeous by the way!) but if you get time, would you draw Lucky for me? I don't have any good action shots of her, well... cos she's not always the most forward going horse haha, but if you do get chance, I would really appreciate it!  (all her good pics are in my barn)


----------



## eventerwannabe

*Only if you have time...*

I know you are probably super busy right now, so if you dont have time, no worries. =] Sorry that the pictures arent that good... He isnt very easy to take pictures of, hehe. Ill upload my favs. so if you do draw him then you can just choose one.

My big grey beast, Bear (Barn nickname: Bear's a Beast; Show name: Polar Express):

View attachment 21426


View attachment 21430


View attachment 21431


View attachment 21432


View attachment 21433


Let me know if you need any other models... I have many other pictures I would like drawn of some horses who are very close to me. =]


----------



## eventerwannabe

eventerwannabe said:


> I know you are probably super busy right now, so if you dont have time, no worries. =] Sorry that the pictures arent that good... He isnt very easy to take pictures of, hehe. Ill upload my favs. so if you do draw him then you can just choose one.
> 
> My big grey beast, Bear (Barn nickname: Bear's a Beast; Show name: Polar Express):
> 
> View attachment 21426
> 
> 
> View attachment 21430
> 
> 
> View attachment 21431
> 
> 
> View attachment 21432
> 
> 
> View attachment 21433
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any other models... I have many other pictures I would like drawn of some horses who are very close to me. =]


Not sure why the pictures arent working... I will try and figure it out tomorrow (to tired to tonight...). :-| {(Sorry for double posting)}


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

eventerwannabe said:


> Not sure why the pictures arent working... I will try and figure it out tomorrow (to tired to tonight...). :-| {(Sorry for double posting)}


 
No worries.  He's cute and I love his name. haha! Let me know when you get the whole picture thing figured out.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

danastark said:


> Here are some of my draft cross, Cody.
> 
> Thanks for anything you might do!


Hey!  I drew it on my flight home, so it's a little more detailed than most of the others. :lol:


----------



## HollyLolly

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## jadeewood

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your horse that died. That's so sad. :-(
> 
> I found one particular picture of Apache that I'd love to draw as well!


 

thanks for your support. When will my drawing be done. thanks and no rush take your time. thanks


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

jadeewood said:


> thanks for your support. When will my drawing be done. thanks and no rush take your time. thanks



There's really no telling when it will be done. I've had 4 more paid drawings On my schedule, so free sketches take second priority.


----------



## Heybird

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Hey!  I drew it on my flight home, so it's a little more detailed than most of the others. :lol:


WOW! Beautiful!!! :wink: Your style of drawing is very unique I really like it.


----------



## apc11196

Well, if you ever have any time, feel free to sketch my boy. Your artwork is beautiful and warms up my heart. 

Pictures of My Boy:


----------



## OdinsOwn

Once again, beautiful drawings.... I keep checking back to see what you've drawn next and they are always fantastic!


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

Heybird said:


> WOW! Beautiful!!! :wink: Your style of drawing is very unique I really like it.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Plains Drifter

apc11196 said:


> Well, if you ever have any time, feel free to sketch my boy. Your artwork is beautiful and warms up my heart.
> 
> Pictures of My Boy:


I love your horse!! Specially his/her eyes!!! Amazing!!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

I'm not sure how to post photos, but if you go to my barn and and look at my horse, Impressively designed, I think you will find something good to draw. I really would like to have some kind of art of her. Feel free to take a look at my other horse too, Deuces China Girl.


----------



## equiniphile

Wow your work is amazing!!! I'd love you to draw all of my horses but I'm not gonna b greedy lol . Here's Sundance, my Paint Clydesdale:


----------



## danastark

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> Hey!  I drew it on my flight home, so it's a little more detailed than most of the others. :lol:


 WOw! It's my boy! How cool, you really got a lot of his particular details down like his eyes, nose and prominent cheek bones. Thanks!


----------



## Wallaby

I don't know if you're still taking pictures but this is my 24 year old Arabian mare, Lacey. =)















































I love your work! You capture the spirit of each horse so well! I'm truly envious. =)


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

equiniphile said:


> Wow your work is amazing!!! I'd love you to draw all of my horses but I'm not gonna b greedy lol . Here's Sundance, my Paint Clydesdale:


 
He's so beautiful! I'd love to!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

I take that back. I finally figured how to add photos. Here are a few photos of my horse.


----------



## equiniphile

WolvesRealmStudio said:


> He's so beautiful! I'd love to!


Thank you!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

OMG! You are actually unreal!
I would be like sooooooooo grateful if you could do a picture of Oscar!
Heres some pics if you do decide to and theres loads more at the barn!
I understand if your to busy to.
thanks


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

Wallaby said:


> I don't know if you're still taking pictures but this is my 24 year old Arabian mare, Lacey. =)
> 
> I love your work! You capture the spirit of each horse so well! I'm truly envious. =)


 
Awe, thank so much!  Your mare is beautiful and wow, she doesn't look her age at all.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

xLaurenOscarx said:


> OMG! You are actually unreal!
> I would be like sooooooooo grateful if you could do a picture of Oscar!
> Heres some pics if you do decide to and theres loads more at the barn!
> I understand if your to busy to.
> thanks


Hey! Awe, thank so much.  I'm glad you like my work. He's really gorgeous!


----------



## oceanbluee1313

i would love if u did this for me, pick anyone that u want.


----------



## WolvesRealmStudio

oceanbluee1313 said:


> i would love if u did this for me, pick anyone that u want.


That first jumper is gorgeous!


----------



## jadeewood

your talent is out of this world. bet you get loads of commisons.


----------



## apc11196

Plains Drifter said:


> I love your horse!! Specially his/her eyes!!! Amazing!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Is this one closed because of your new thread?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

:shock: Your drawings are incredible!

Here are some pics of Splash if you want to draw one of them.


----------



## Sketter

Could you draw one of my guys hope this picture works


----------

